# CPU+Motherboard+HDD+RAM combo in 11k(max)



## Tarun (Dec 30, 2011)

wanted a CPU+Motherboard+HDD+RAM  combo in 11k guys and i m going to overclock it i m aiming at a 955BE and a 78LMT-S2P and a 500
GB hdd i will need minimum of 500Gigs of HDD. and if u guys can pls suggest me good shop at lamington Rd


----------



## Cilus (Dec 30, 2011)

With current market price, Phenom II 955 n 500 GB HDD is not possible within 11K


----------



## Tarun (Dec 30, 2011)

what will fit in that budget can u suggest sir


----------



## Cilus (Dec 31, 2011)

Tarn, I think you already owns a Athlon II X4 based config. If so then why a new rig now. If overclock locking is the main criteria then your Athlon II X4 can be overclocked too by increasing the base clock speed.


----------



## Tarun (Dec 31, 2011)

i have overclocked it to 3.6 and i actually wanted to take X6 in the that budget but no harddisk is it possible ? i wanted to hit the 4 Ghz mark how much do i have to spend to get a X6 to 4.2 or 4Ghz so a CPU+Motherboard+PSU+Ram


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't know why you are creating threads on a per day basis. 

After hitting 4.0 Ghz, you'll want to hit 5.0 Ghz.  

Better THINK logically and *plan* an upgrade over long term if you are short of money...which you obviously are.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/150464-overclock-x6-1055-a.html

Like Joker told you, get the motherboard and PSU now. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 + Seasonic S12II 620w. Rs. 9500 + 4400 = Rs. 13900.

Processor (FX-8120) and CPU cooler later. Preferably Hard Disk later too as they are expensive at the moment.

Either have a budget for something good, or don't buy anything at all. This is my recommendation for you because at the moment you are merely going for sidegrade which isn't going to be any/much improvement on currently what you have, and you _will_ regret it. And if you will still continue to ignore the advice given to you over here, there is no point of creating such threads and asking for help from us. Do what you feel like.

Kindly check the motherboards around your price here. See *"high failure rate"* mentioned. "no X6, no X4 over 3.5 Ghz"

[gs]0AgN1D79Joo7tdHhjbllGOHczUU5fM0VxUHVXXzlLM1E&gid=2[/gs]


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2011)

Cilus said:


> With current market price, Phenom II 955 n 500 GB HDD is not possible within 11K



955 BE is 6.1 and a 500GB HDD costs 4.4k .... Total =10.5k 

I'm getting so much confused seeing the threads created by Tarun - what he wants is not clear to me and may be even to to him 

is ita 955BE or X6 1055 ?? he already have 78LMT-S2P 6 GB DDR3 ram ( acc to his siggy ) but he still needs :
*CPU+Motherboard+HDD+RAM combo * under 11k 

@ *Tarun* - tell us mate what exactly do you want ?? it would be good for both of you and those who are giving you good suggestions and your current rig is good enough for the screen resolution you are using - most of current games will run at decent settings


----------



## Cilus (Dec 31, 2011)

^^TP, I was not talking about only CPU and HDD. Look at Op's need, within 11K, he needs the Ram +  Motherboard too within 10K budget.

Tarun, be clear buddy what you want. Wait couple of days to collect a good amount of money and then jump to overclocking business. Otherwise you won't get a balanced rig. For example Oceing in a cheap 760G chipset based sub 3K board is not at all recommended. So for now get a 990X motherboard and a good CPU cooler. Look for the BIOSTAR 990FXE motherboard at techshop.in, a sub 10K 990FXA based motherboard.


----------



## Tarun (Dec 31, 2011)

sorry guys excatly i have a 11k budget and i need a CPU that can Crank 4Ghz mark and i need a Motherboard,500GB HDD all new the rig that i have is a different one m not mixing any thing from that rig



ico said:


> I don't know why you are creating threads on a per day basis.
> 
> After hitting 4.0 Ghz, you'll want to hit 5.0 Ghz.
> 
> ...


the motherboard list that u gave is for AM3 not AM3+


----------



## nilgtx260 (Dec 31, 2011)

asked 500GB hdd price from a local shop few minutes ago, 4.2K, man what the hell !!!!


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2011)

Tarun said:


> the motherboard list that u gave is for AM3 not AM3+


what difference would this make on the quality side? Low-end motherboards are not for serious overclocking.

May be AM3+ revision has slightly better VRMs, but I will emphasize on a proper motherboard.


----------



## Joker (Dec 31, 2011)

sigh...dont know what to say...everything has been said & OP continues to ignore.

tarun...dont start stupid threads if u dont want to listen. buy anything and u will be happy.

to hit 4.0 ghz on phenom II...we are suggesting u a motherboard capable of that first and power supply. processor later.

important things first.


----------



## Tarun (Dec 31, 2011)

that list was made by Xd_1771 and he personally told me that a 78LMt-S2P is the minimum to Overclock a 955 BE 





> sigh...dont know what to say...everything has been said & OP continues to ignore.
> 
> tarun...dont start stupid threads if u dont want to listen. buy anything and u will be happy.
> 
> ...



Sorry but i felt it wasn't right so i said it 
thanx for the reminder i going for a seasonic 430 or a 520 if i have got somw extra cash left


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 31, 2011)

first thing 1st:
1. get a PSU that can support overclocking i.e. a proper PSU. not desi brands.
2. get a motherboard with 6+2 or *+2 VRM & if possible with VRM heatsink
3. get a cooler depending on how much you want to hit 3.8Ghz or more. or just for the safety of your processor as Phenom II coolers are really unreliable.
4. buy Phenom II X4 ***

you miss one step & something will break.


----------



## Joker (Dec 31, 2011)

because that mobo is the minimum, so u'll go with the minimum whether safe or not. 

requesting mods to consider locking this thread.



Sam said:


> first thing 1st:
> 1. get a PSU that can support overclocking i.e. a proper PSU. not desi brands.
> 2. get a motherboard with 6+2 or *+2 VRM & if possible with VRM heatsink
> 3. get a cooler depending on how much you want to hit 3.8Ghz or more. or just for the safety of your processor as Phenom II coolers are really unreliable.
> ...



pretty much what he was told in the other thread. worst part is...he doesnt understand it at all


----------



## Tarun (Dec 31, 2011)

got it crystal clear sorry for the misunderstand guys 

will a Asus M5A97 serve well its a 4+2 phase board and is for 5k to 6k


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2012)

Cilus said:


> ^^TP, I was not talking about only CPU and HDD. Look at Op's need, within 11K, he needs the Ram +  Motherboard too within 10K budget.



ok ... go it 

@ Tarun : If you have budget issue then get this  

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/150464-overclock-x6-1055-a.html

look at the last post by me - there we have suggested you appropriate mobos.


----------

